# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games >  Kobold Press Black Flag: New non-OGL system in works

## SouthpawSoldier

Kobold Press, one of my favorite third party publishers, just announced theyre working on an independent rules system. 

https://koboldpress.com/raising-our-...3tzQqBA7HFdhio

Curious how hard it will be to convert my library of their 5e products. I have a ton of their books and PDFs; would love to not need new books.

----------


## Scots Dragon

And the website crashed because of the attention.

----------


## Atranen

Very happy to see this, I'll be trying the system whenever it launches.

----------


## Psyren

It's likely going to be quite a while as they not only have to craft the license, but design and playtest the associated system. Hopefully a number of larger creators join in so we don't end up fragmenting the base.

----------


## Anonymouswizard

> It's likely going to be quite a while as they not only have to craft the license, but design and playtest the associated system. Hopefully a number of larger creators join in so we don't end up fragmenting the base.


Yeah, I wouldn't expect it to come out before Onyx Path's new d20like system, which they have been working on for a while (I think they're just neatening things up before the Pugmire 2e Kickstarter). It is however likely to me more open than Onyx20.

What's going to be interesting is seeing if any big third party d20 publishers jump to an existing Creative Commons system.

----------


## Brookshw

Kinda feel like I should pick up something from KP as additional support for them. Anyone care to share an opinion on ToB 3?

----------


## animorte

> Kinda feel like I should pick up something from KP as additional support for them.


Agreed. I've already been looking into their product.

----------


## Imbalance

They've done it:

https://paizo.com/community/blog/v5748dyo6si7v

If that's not working, Enworld is where I saw the link:

https://www.enworld.org/threads/paiz...he-ogl.694404/

----------


## Brookshw

> Agreed. I've already been looking into their product.


I love most of their stuff, even the stuff I'd 'meh' on, I'd still rank a solid B+.

----------


## PhoenixPhyre

> I love most of their stuff, even the stuff I'd 'meh' on, I'd still rank a solid B+.


Yeah. Their sense of balance and fiddliness isn't identical to mine, but if I look at the system specific 3pp stuff I've bought... Theirs has been the largest share.

----------


## KorvinStarmast

There web site is still not responding, unfortunately, to the link in the OP.
Edit, nvm, on the third try it is open.

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *Brookshw*
> _Kinda feel like I should pick up something from KP as additional support for them._


Agreed.  Can anyone recommend some of their top titles?  Ideally something a harried GM could use?

----------


## Brookshw

> Agreed.  Can anyone recommend some of their top titles?  Ideally something a harried GM could use?


Depends what you're looking for.

The Worldbook is great, just about every paragraph is dripping with adventure hooks, I was very impressed (I emailed them to ask when it was being republished at one point when it was out of stock, and mentioned how impressed with their creativity I was, Wolfgang Baur wrote back personally to say thank you for the compliment, it endeared them to me a lot).

Their monster books are great, I prefer the Tome of Beast books over Creature Codex, but Creature Codex is still solid. The monsters tend to be a lot more interesting than anything I've seen from WoTC in a long time. 

Court of the Shadow Fey is a mini-campaign, Dan Dillion was a primary author on it, and I think he does great work (WoTC poached him, not sure if he's still there), I did have to do a bit of modification to make it work for my group, it's intended to be pretty roleplay/intrigue heavy and to stretch some time, but I didn't think it was that hard to switch things to suit my campaign structure and table's playstyles.

Tales of the Old Margreve is pretty good, short adventures set in a fairly unique forest, you could build a campaign out of it. I really liked it, lots of interesting locations, but some of the adventures are better than others.

Scarlet Citadel is a classic dungeon crawl designed to go for about 12 levels, the fun thing about it is that you can buy a map pack to go with it, and have full size battle maps for the whole place, I've reused the maps for adventures with my kids no end. 

There are some other well known titles like Empire of Ghouls, and the more recent Tales from the Shadows, the latter of which I have, but haven't read yet.

----------


## Palanan

Thanks for all the recommendations.  I hadn't realized they did Tales of the Old Margreve, which I've been wanting to look at for years.  I'll definitely check into these.

----------


## Sparky McDibben

> Thanks for all the recommendations.  I hadn't realized they did Tales of the Old Margreve, which I've been wanting to look at for years.  I'll definitely check into these.


I actually ran that in 1 - 20 solo campaign for my wife. It was a BLAST!

----------

